# Light meter ... anyone ?



## dxqcanada (Oct 21, 2021)

Light Meter


----------



## cgw (Oct 22, 2021)

Cute. Looks like a knock-off of the over-priced Voigtlander VC meter. A deal if it bests accuracy of vintage(and questionably accurate) in-camera and relic reflected light meters. Nice find!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Oct 24, 2021)

One of those "relics." As accurate as the meter in my F5. Another relic.


----------



## compur (Oct 24, 2021)

I too have an old-but-accurate meter:





a Gossen Pilot. Its readings match my Sekonic digital meters.

But, not as great a range as the OP meter I'm sure.


----------



## IanG (Oct 27, 2021)

Still accurate 82 years after manufacture, the only downside is film companies don't put the H&D speed on film boxes any more  

Hans Windisch's book Die Neue Foto Schule also published in English as TheNew Photo School 1938 contains a number of full pages advertising early Gossen meters which were in bakerlite cases similar to the AVO which was also sold badged as Ilford.

Ian


----------



## mrca (Oct 27, 2021)

What I like about these is they are small.  I would love to find one that more easily fits in my pocket than my huge sekonic 758 for film walk abouts.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 27, 2021)

How photography used to be complicated.......


----------



## petrochemist (Oct 27, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> How photography used to be complicated.......


My old Westron Master is, once you've got used to it, far easier to use than that appears (No need to constantly adjust aperture & shutter speed). Even just a simple single digit display showing how many stops above/below the settings are would be a big improvement...

The Specs don't say what EV range it can manage though it is very probably considerable more sensitive than old battery less models. If not then I'd not think it worth even 1/10 the price!

Given it has a fixed 45° FOV I suspect even the free mobile apps will prove more useful to most photographers - The version I tried can manage spot metering & averaging over a range of angles.


----------



## mrca (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks,  you lightened my walk about meter to a gossen pilot 2.  Will fit in a left over small space in the bag, or pocket unlike the bulky and heavy 758.  For outdoor portraits only need incident anyway.


----------



## IanG (Oct 27, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> Gossen Lunasix 3 - purchased in 1975 and still in regular use after 46 years - with spot metering attachment and PX625 battery adapter.
> 
> View attachment 250096



I bought one three weeks ago a LunaPro for £20 ($28 US) same model but European.US names differ, ,I already have the battery adaptor, also two of the spot attachments. I have a few Goossen meters as well as two Leningrad 4's based on earlier Gossen meters.

These days I mostly used a Lunasix F for its flash capability, I keep equipment abroad as well as some LF kits for workshops so spare meters are always useful.

Ian


Jeff15 said:


> How photography used to be complicated.......



Actually I find it simpler and more accurate 

Ian


----------



## Paul-H (Oct 27, 2021)

The thing I have noticed with light meters, especially those that can meter flash, is that now hardly anyone uses them as most rely on their cameras or tethered computer software histogram, why are they so dam expensive on the second hand market.

If no one is using them what's behind the price inflation that I am seeing, should be able to pick them up for peanuts.

Ok if it's really old like a Bowens or Courtney then yes still peanuts but anything with an LCD and they are selling for more than they cost new.


----------



## cgw (Oct 27, 2021)

mrca said:


> What I like about these is they are small.  I would love to find one that more easily fits in my pocket than my huge sekonic 758 for film walk abouts.


 Try a Sekonic 308 sometime over these holy relic clunkers.


----------



## mrca (Nov 3, 2021)

compur said:


> I too have an old-but-accurate meter:
> 
> View attachment 249974
> 
> ...


Just got mine.  $12 and dead on with my $700 sekonic.  For field film portraits for incident, it has saved my expensive meter from sand, breakage and loss and takes up no room in my bag as it squeezes in empty spaces and lightens my load.  Thanks for the suggestion.  You made my life easier.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Nov 3, 2021)

I have an older Gossen MASTERSIX and a newer Sekonic that I
only use in studio.


----------



## mrca (Nov 4, 2021)

NS, for $12, makes my load and space needed so much less on walkabouts or shooting street.   I love it when I see videos saying you don't need a meter even in studio.  That's right, and I don't need toilet paper, but want to go a day without it?   Even developing and scanning my film,  medium format still costs me 80 cents a shot.   It used to cost $3 a shot.  You can bet I meter those shots.  Now 35 mm costs me 25 cents  instead of nearly a dollar  a shot but who wants to burn a couple of dollars in a series because you didn't meter.


----------



## idle (Nov 12, 2021)

I use a few medium and large format cameras that don't have built in meters (also for my half frames). I usually carry my Minolta spot meter with me and a grey card as well when I'm using these cameras. However, sometimes I'd prefer less gear so I bought a cheapish Chinese hot shoe mount meter. It's quite accurate but I found that it's damn hard to read the digital screen in daylight. Looks like I'll have to go back to the spot meter but I might look at that 1st example in this thread.


----------



## Scott Murphy (Dec 7, 2021)

I have used a Sekonic L-358 for over 10 years and a Pentax 1º Spotmeter V for and Minolta Color Meter IIIf 36 years. None have never failed me.


----------

